# Devon coast to coast with 10 year old



## motorburg (19 May 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this and looking for a bit of advice. 
I booked up for myself and my 10 year old son to cycle Devon coast to coast a while ago but now the date is approaching fast I'm getting a bit worried. 
I've been taking him out on his new frog bike for some 5 mile rides and have done a 10 mile which he seemed OK with. 
I think we are doing 10 miles first day then 30 then 20 then 20. 
Has anybody done this type of trip or will it be to much to ask from him. 
Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks neil


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2016)

Didn't @Puddles take her 2 little uns touring.


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2016)

He'll be OK as long as he can do 10-20 miles. Remember that you've a whole day to do that distance. It'll be steady and you'll enjoy it I'm sure.

For reference my 11 year-old's doing the C2C from Workington to Sunderland over the half-term; 30 miles on the afternoon, then 45 of hills, then 60 to finish. He's been training at the weekends doing a 45 mile ride on Saturdays in preparation.


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2016)

Are you starting in Ilfracombe? It's the lumpy day I think though I remember a couple of other hills.

Just be prepared to listen to how he is doing.... And the weather. When I did it with Mr Summerdays we had torrential rain one day and had to cut that day short when he became very cold.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (19 May 2016)

Done this a few times now and broken down over 4 days your son should be fine . A friend of mine done it last year with his 2 boys 7 and 9 over 3 days and had a ball .


----------



## motorburg (19 May 2016)

thanks everyone for there replies. 
Good to hear of other children cycling. 
And wow 45 mile training rides, maybe I should of took him further ha ha. 
We are getting the train to Barnstaple and confident he will be ok to our first stop in Biddeford. 
It's the second day to oakhampton I'm worried about and what will happen if he has had enough. 
Maybe could take wheels off and put bikes in taxi?
But anyway better think positive that he can do it as he a fit healthy boy and will be 11 in August. 
Thanks again...


----------



## Jerry Atrik (19 May 2016)

Barnstaple to Bideford is pan flat the only lump is the bridge over the river and beautiful estuary views all the way .


----------



## Puddles (19 May 2016)

motorburg said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this and looking for a bit of advice.
> I booked up for myself and my 10 year old son to cycle Devon coast to coast a while ago but now the date is approaching fast I'm getting a bit worried.
> I've been taking him out on his new frog bike for some 5 mile rides and have done a 10 mile which he seemed OK with.
> I think we are doing 10 miles first day then 30 then 20 then 20.
> ...




My 4 year old did 15 miles cycling & walked 5 miles in a day last year, my 10 year old could do what you are proposing no problems that was with a cargo trailer


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Barnstaple to Bideford is pan flat the only lump is the bridge over the river and beautiful estuary views all the way .


I meant if you started at Ilfracombe.... That's the hilly stretch plus getting to the coast means you do it twice!


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2016)

Living as I do in Braunton, near the start of the Tarka Trail and having done the C2C a few times, I would say that the second day planned - 30 miles, Bideford to Okehampton - might prove too much for a young 'un who has only done 10 miles on a Frog bike. It's fairly hilly terrain from Petrockstowe onwards and Devon miles always seem longer than anywhere else. I reckon you'll have one very tired 10 year old by the time you get to Hatherleigh, with still another 10 miles to go. Has your lad done any hills? Not trying to put you off - I think it's great to get the kids out on their bikes - just trying to be realistic.
Also, your total distance of 80 miles doesn't add up if your doing C2C.




The flat bit after the first 10 miles is the Tarka Trail from Braunton through to Torrington. Bideford is at about 24 miles. Petrockstowe is around the 35 mile mark. Okehampton is around the 55 mile area. Hope this gives you some idea of the terrain.


----------



## motorburg (21 May 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Living as I do in Braunton, near the start of the Tarka Trail and having done the C2C a few times, I would say that the second day planned - 30 miles, Bideford to Okehampton - might prove too much for a young 'un who has only done 10 miles on a Frog bike. It's fairly hilly terrain from Petrockstowe onwards and Devon miles always seem longer than anywhere else. I reckon you'll have one very tired 10 year old by the time you get to Hatherleigh, with still another 10 miles to go. Has your lad done any hills? Not trying to put you off - I think it's great to get the kids out on their bikes - just trying to be realistic.
> Also, your total distance of 80 miles doesn't add up if your doing C2C.
> View attachment 129192
> 
> The flat bit after the first 10 miles is the Tarka Trail from Braunton through to Torrington. Bideford is at about 24 miles. Petrockstowe is around the 35 mile mark. Okehampton is around the 55 mile area. Hope this gives you some idea of the terrain.


Hi, thanks for your advice. I have no idea if he will make it or not but we are both looking foreword to it now and all trains and accomadation paid for so we are going to give it a go. 
The main problem I see is what to do if it is to much for him, but I will have to see about booking taxi if so. 
My distances are only a rough guess and we are starting from Barnstaple train station. 
As for hill training we haven't done many at all just the local ones and nothing too long and steep. 
I don't mind walking up hills with him as we have all day and don't care about times. 
I done c2c Whitehaven to Sunderland last year in 2 days and there is no way he could do that. 
I was under the impression Devon was much easier but will see how it goes. 
Thanks again 
Neil


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2016)

motorburg said:


> I was under the impression Devon was much easier but will see how it goes.


Whatever gave you that idea!
Devon is pretty hilly wherever you go.
Just checked out my C2C route and there is approximately 2500 ft of climbing in the 30 miles between Bideford and Okehampton.
Anyway, best of luck - hope you enjoy yourselves and I hope the weather holds fine for you.


----------



## User19783 (22 Aug 2016)

Hi @motorburg 

How did the ride go? Did everything go to plan?


----------

